# What's the dumbest thing you ever dropped in your tank?



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

So tell us what is the dumbest thing you ever dropped into your tanks.

For me, It would be the whole container of food when I was feeding. I had set the container on the light fixture. It fell off and right into the tank. I had to net out all the excess then do a water change to get the rest. What fun. 

So what did you drop in?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

The light fixture...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

oooh boy I got a lot of these,

a light fixture
some sea shells in a freshwater tetra tank
20 gallons of freshwater into a 55 gallon fish only saltwater tank for a water change
pH down
pH up
pH 7.0
test kit chemicals
a ****atiel
a banded headstander
feeder fish


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> oooh boy I got a lot of these,
> 
> a ****atiel


Now how in the world did you drop a bird in your tank? :console:


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I was fixin' to ask that very question.....LOL


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

A thing of ammonia. I was getting ready to mop the floors with it. I felt si horrible for my fishies, they were all jumping out and trying to jump out, I felt so horrible . But when I say a thing it was 2 gallons of it.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Sea shells
my toddler dumped my whole bottle of stability in the quarantine tank
clown loaches (in a 30 gallon)
skunk loaches (mean little bastards)


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

My father fed a whole slice of bologna to a pictus cat once... 

I also had a cat that used to walk the tank rims that fell in one day.

Adding an ADF to a tank containing Giant Danios.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lmao i wanna know the bird thing too FF!

Mine more then anything has been the light fixture multiple times. Piece of metal from the frozen foods that left in there for a week lol.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

the light fixture
a can of pepsi
a bottle of quick cure with lid on
a bottle of saline solution with lid on
a bottle of fish flakes
zip ties
my son threw a shaprie marker in the fish tank

thats all i can think of right now


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The most annoying thing I can think of is a can of fish food, I fished it out, and let it dry, then i had a ball of fish food stuck in a can.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only idot that dropped the light fixture in the tank.

A co-worker of mine had come home to find his son had put koolade in his fish tank, because "fishy was thirsty".
Edit: That was a whole package of koolade crystals, not just a glass of hydrated koolade and it was a 1 gallon betta tank.


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 7, 2006)

my rugrat dumped a bunch of watered down fingerpaint into my ram tank. Poor little buggers.

#1 thing I regret putting into my tank is a snail with a parasite on it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The worst thing I ever dropped into one of my rift lake tanks was a pirahna. Funny thing was, the malawis killed the pirahna.
:fish:


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

These are great! Keep em coming!

I recently had another experience I can add to this....Bought 60 pounds of Live Rock from a local reefer that was taking his tank down. He told me about the Aptasia & Bubble algae on it and that there was a large "emerald crab" somewhere in the rocks. Put it all in my wifes tank since it was late and we planned to move it between both tanks the next day. We have since found one very Large Gorilla Crab (As big as the palm of my hand) and a smaller gorilla crab. Very bad crabs. Going to be heck getting them out. Pretty dumb of me not to find the crab while the rock was out of the water.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

bleach... my first betta too ='(

the dumbest thing i have ever 'put' into my tanks was fish =')


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

An old heater...it cooked my Pygmaeus Corys and my favorite crowntail James at a temp of 98 degrees. Since then, I buy all new heaters if they have been sitting too long...beter safe than sorry.


----------



## Ramis (Apr 10, 2006)

Yup, had to be fish food.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It seems I am always dropping cash into my tanks.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Not I personally but a friend of mine dropped his camera in the tank and another friend of mine dropped the extra flash module into the tank.

For me, as like Fish_Doc, I would have to say money. Next would be the cat who falls in constantly, can of fish food, snails, glass heater in a pike cichlid tank (broken either 2 or 3 can't remember now) and I think that's it. Oh no wait, here's a good one. I transfered green hair algae from one tank to another because it was green and the babies liked to eat all the goodie that was in it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

Christine said:


> My father fed a whole slice of bologna to a pictus cat once...


LMAO! I find that really funny...:lol:

my sister dumped perfume into my tank once when she was little....

ive dropped a glass hood into my 30 gallon...ive also dumped fish flakes in by accident....a lot of fish flakes. lol


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

mine beats yall and boy do i got a list.

the light fixture
can of food
cheetos
pepsi and coke
my favorite lizard in a hungary tank (tear)
My sisters doll (on purpose)
cd's
pens, pencils
paint
chalk
batteries
fish feeder
filter
my cat (had a good reason)
a gecko
and many more jut cant think of any post rest l8ter


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

you purposly dropped things in your tank? this concerns me... :|


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

lol only that one thing and it made a good ornament


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Half of my paycheck each month.

Glass cover.
Carpenter ant (accident, almost killed my small goldfish by biting it inside her mouth before the ant finally died. It took the fish one hour to eventually spit up the ant pieces.

I have never dropped any of the light fixtures in and just would like to know if that electricutes the fish if it happens? Like a hairdryer in the bathtub?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

actually the co ckatiel through himself in! flew right into the tank!


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

i think mine is dropping a snakehead in a basin of soap


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

A glass cover(which broke into millions of pieces into the tank)
A CO2-bottle


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

DO NOT ASK ME WHY.

when i was about 6 years old i had a betta bowl (bad, i know) and there was no lid on it. i took some talcum powder and i think i liked the smell, so i was dancing around my room spraying it everywhere at random. i believe some landed in the betta bowl, because he died the next day.


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

A year or two ago I went out to my local creak and caught a few crayfish with my friends. I brought them home and forgot to notify my sister that I had. She went downstairs, to the basement where I had them and freaked. She sprayed them with hair spray, and she told me they jumped from a bucket on the ground to her eye level of about 4' 9" at the time.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

For me, it would have been the entire tank hood, and part of the lighting fixture. Thank goodness nothing was electrocuted (including me!), and I allowed the lighting fixture to dry off totally before even attempting to turn it on. Looks like just the casing got wet thank goodness (i made sure to check before attempting to turn it on): I grabbed for the light fixture before I went for the hood, and caught it just in time!


And of course I've dropped in an assortment of nets, algae scrubbers, and all that. But those aren't too serious. =)


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

$1600 TAG watch.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, you guys have some crazy stuff happen!!!


----------



## don lee (Apr 3, 2006)

*blue lobster*

a pretty electric blue crayfish. i couldnt help myself it was beautiful, till it molted, turned brown, and begin to eat my other fish. my clown loach and female betta disappeared. than i caught him munching on my pleco. needless to say i removed him in a hurry. now i need to find a home for him(i cant just kill him, i cant:cry)


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, other than the light fixture with expensive compact bulbs and the cup of coffee that my little one threw in......I'd have to say that putting my betta in with my platys wasn't the best idea.

I lost a fish per week on average with Mario in the tank but since I have removed him to his own tank, my platy population is booming!

Kay


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

i was feeding my guppy vitiamn drops along with 2 large apple snails and 2 cherry shrimp. i grabbed the bottle and drip drip drip...it was blue? i accidently dropped quick cure into the tank (10 gallon) 10 drops... lost all except the guppy and one snail..i have no idea how he survived!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, Did everybody stop dropping dumb things in their tank after this thread got going?

Let's hear your story. Like the guy in another thread with the blue pleco that dropped his camera in trying to take a picture. lol. 

We all make silly mistakes so come on, Share yours.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Just recently I sat a coke on top of the aquarium while I was trying to find a fish and knocked it off into the tank.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Dumbest......most Stupidest!!! I Think I Might Have U Beat*



I HAVE DROPPED MY CAT IN THE WATER. SHE WOULD LAY ACROSS MY BACK WHILE I AM DOING THE FISH FEEDING/WATER......WHATEVER.

ONE DAY SHE DECIDED TO LOOK A LITTLE CLOSER AND SHE WENT HEAD FIRST AND FISH STARTED JUMPING OUT AND MY HEAD HIT THE GLASS AND BOY DID U EVER HEAR SOMEONE SWEAR.......BY THE TIME I GOT HER OUT OF THE 55G TANK SHE WAS SCARED LIKE NO TOMMORROW AND SHE WAS SOAKING WET AND ME AND THE FUNITURE AND THE CARPET AND I HAD TO START PICKING UP THE FISH THAT JUMPED OUT.

CRAZY ISNT THE WORD FOR THIS STUPID MOVE.....LMAO


     


CHERYL


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the dumbest thing i ever did was put a crayfish (Napoleon) in a paludarium with firebellied toads. These toads are pretty dumb animals and don't seem to have any regard for their personal welfare. I woke up one morning to the crayfish holding my female toad and eating one of her feet. He had already successfully consumed one foot and was halfway through the second. I thought she was dead but then after watching it for a few minutes i saw her move. I freaked the hell out and beat the crap out of the crayfish till it let her go, then fished her out. I kept her in a little critter keeper for 2 weeks and put neosporin on the wounds every day. Luckily, she survived and is still around. She only has 1/2 a back foot left but i guess it is better than nothing. She can still swim and hunt just fine, in fact she is quite a cricket hog. 

After that incident, Napoleon was exiled to a slate prison cell in my friend's super-max fishbowl penitentary. He died due to a hunger strike after a few weeks.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Im not sure I would be comfortable with a cat walking on my tank, especially my 30+lb tabby


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

It would take a week to list everting I or a kid has dumped in to tanks.
Soof them are
Hole cans of fish foods(my son who was 3 at the time)
My cell phone (me dont talk on the phone and clean at the sametime)
The house phone ( once agine me)
A nother cell phone (that one was my son)
Diffrent assorted candys or chips( this has happend more times than I can count,both kids) 
Milk in a snail tank(boyfriends 6 year old)
A cat(he was sleeping on the hood and he fell in) 
glass tops( I have lost count how many time I have dont that)
the lights then selfs on tank with light strips (once agine lost count on how many times)
Hot wheels(son at diffrent ages)
barbie shoes ( my little girl when she was 5)
Diana


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

oh god here I go..........

my Pomeranian ( quarantine on the floor and she practically shoved herself into it )
a single mystery cheeto ( don't even ASK me where it came from..me no see a cheeto bag boris)
A ligh fixture (twice in a half an hour..got mildly zapped...was stupid and automatically went and picked it up derr..)
Sea shells.....
pure silica sand ( all fish died and filter got ruined)
one pound can of shrimp pellets ( little kids did it err...killed ghost knife, and everythign else..kuhlis ate themselves to death)
Candy cane ( blegh)
Filter ( sucker cost me 45 bucks...)
Another tank...don't ask
A 7 inch sunfish..killed everything
a 5 gallon that I had over 20 fish in....
various bugs (well I hope they were bugs...)
A frog ( hahahahahah was little)
plants from the creek ( didn't treat thema nd got black worm parasite thingies)
A baby muskie (aww...cousin then took it and his shovelnose catfish ate it!)
A clown knife (12 inches in a 10 gallon because my cousin was staying over and he had to put it somewhere after we went to the pet store ...was like6...it ate my baby whale and my angelfish..)

Omg theres sooo much more but that's all im going to type for now


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine aren't too bad I suppose, and I can only think of two.

The first one was a whole hot dog.  I have no idea why it was in there. My mother happened to be in town that weekend and she tends to....give our critters things she thinks they might like. Like pb & j sandwiches to the dog...that sort of thing. Well, I suppose she thought the canas might like a nice hot dog. I walked past the tank and saw them munching on the whole thing! Kind of looked like a finger in the tank. But they enjoyed it.

The other thing was an accident. I had the lid on the canopy opened on one of the 55's and it slammed shut busting the bulb which shattered into the tank water. No one was hurt or died or anything but it took me forever to fish out all the little shards of broken bulb glass in a heavily planted tank.  That one made me late for work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I just found a pill cup in my tank. Wonder what was in it.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yesterday morning I was cleaning one of my 10s. My wife was ironing. She moved...I moved...in went the iron. Did I mention it was HOT? No fish died from the initial impact, however they were all wearing nicely pressed shirts.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

My first 10 gallon was on the kitchen counter right below the cordless phone on the wall. Needless to say I learned to remove the phones handset before doing water changes. My elbow would bump the phone and the handset would end up in the tank.



> however they were all wearing nicely pressed shirts.


Hope you went lite on the starch.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been lucky and haven't dropped anything odd into my tanks... yet. My Mom told me that I smashed a fish tank when I was a todler by banging the top onto the glass... Said she had to put the fish in a bowl.

Edit: The stupidest thing I've put in there is a pleco. He's eating my plant's roots currently and has already pooped up most of the tank and I just cleaned today. I love him anyway though.

One more, my boyfriends dog ate a whole ziplock bag of algae wafers. I know that didn't go into the tank, but still...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Should we start a new thread? Whats the weirdest way you broke a tank? I hit one with a music stand.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

I can honestly say I've never dropped anything in my tank, but that's probably because the opening on it is really small...probably only big enough for food...But I bet I'll find a way to drop something bad in the someday.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I think this thread is cursed. No big deal but today I drpped a film canister lid into the tank. Then, stupidly I fished it out wihtout thinking to wash my hands first.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

*I think my 2 year old beat you all*

I just recently had a small tank with a sick cichlid in it (about 2 months ago). My little adoreable Johnny, thought that it would be lovely to dump a whole bag if doggie treats in the tank with the little buggar. I had went to the potty, literally was gone for like 2 minutes, and he dropped all those dry doggie bicuits into the 5 gallon tank. 

When I asked him why he did it, he says "The fish was hungry mommy, he wanted a treat like Kona (our dog)! He likes treats!"

I'm superised the thing lived through that!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Broken a tank hmmm... Last week, was workin with the tanks in the garage, light in garage all of sudden went out, i was walking(was middle of night mind you) to turn light back on, and knee went right through the side of a 29g tank breaking that sucker!


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, this thread is cursed!!

I just posted earlier today about the doggie biscuits, and Rob just dropped the light and hood into the tank. Sheesh!!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

dun dun duhn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texansis (Dec 27, 2006)

Mobydock said:


> his son had put koolade in his fish tank...and it was a 1 gallon betta tank.


LMAO...did the fish survive?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Way to revive a reeeealy old topic.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I noticed this topic back up, so I'm going to post in it. Just in the past week, I dumped a thing of soap in a tank(luckily the tank was empty), dumped some vinegar in the tank(same tank empty) dropped 3 hoods in 2 different tanks, put 3 male bettas in the same tank for about 10 minutes without thinking(dont ask), and finally this morning i dumped a brand new container of fish food in a tank.


----------



## Texansis (Dec 27, 2006)

I haven't dropped anything weird in my tanks so far, but I did break one by falling into it - fortunately it was empty at the time.

The funniest thing that happened, is that I came into the house from the garden one day to find my son and his buddy with zebra danios in their palms and they were "petting" the fish. One of them actually survived, albeit a bit crooked.

And what is wrong with reviving an old thread? Especially when it is as cute as this one?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

the light, thats the only thing i can think of


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I never dropped anything crazy into a tank but I once had a bamboo shrimp jump out of the tank and right past my head. Dumb thing scared the hell out of me. I had to pick him up off the carpet and put him back in.


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

100 Feeder guppies in a tank with a Yabbie Blue Lobster.

I thought, "He might snack on a few, but should be alright!"

3 days later, not a feeder to be found! Whudda pig! LOL


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i almost put soapy water in my tank one time. i had scrubbe the glass and was just finishing filling a bucket of water for a top up adn i thought: let me just wsh my hands real quick. i picked up the bar and stuck my hands under the tap, holding them over the bucket! luckily sanity hit within seconds and i was able to correct my mistake. 

im constantly dropping my canopy in my tank. the tank is next to a wall (about and inch away) and when doing water changes and such i rest the canopy against the wall and it balances on the edge of the glass, then i bump it! 

we have a very shallow fish pond in our atrium and its always been covered by chicken wire as hardydars ?sp? (not sure of their actual naem, buts thats what we calling them) used to eat our fish. i was contemplating taking it off, untill i noticed my sisters cat trying to go fishing


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

does extra food count?

But ive dropped my glass cleaner in the tank


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

extra food could count, if its a ton of food, not like double what you put


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Well if you're counting extra food......I learned it's better to let my fish go a day without eating than it is to attempt to feed them while intoxicated :fun: . This past newyears they got way more food than they were supposed to.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

my bird went to land on a poster, and couldnt grip n she fell in . . . . . and once before i had a cover i have a snowboard binding above my tank and i opned my fridge for a drink and closed it and it shook my wall and my snowboard binding fell right in. . . . . . .. . so yea


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

The light fixture!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

hmmm....i cant say ive dropped too much into it, but while trying to get down to the bottom of the tank while up on a ladder I sneed and fell 

oh...a foxface with a taste for expensive LPS corals


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

My personal favorites are:
1. My glasses
2. My nose ring...


----------



## Moltenice (Mar 18, 2007)

A friend dropped a pinky into my tank of two 10" Oscars (one tiger, one Albino).....

Tiger swallowed and chewed it as it hit the water. The albino tried to get a hit at it too.
It was like a scene from Deep blue sea.
Pinky's were for the bearded dragons which were next to the tank.. he did it on purpose as he LOVED to feed them goldfish and watch them eat.

The cat pawed at the water ONCE... he had claw caps so I just watched him learn his lesson. The Albino tried to take his paw off, cat did a back flip and never looked back. I would pick him up and take him over to the tank and he would scramble and meow... HAHAHA..


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Probably my pleco (though it wasn't an accident). I probably shouldn't have gotten it in the first place because it needs a bigger tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Let me think........
Oh, i remember! two years ago, i dropped my pet rat in my 20 gallon.

he was on my shoulder, and i was feeding my fish. i was leaning overthe tank, when poor little nutters fell in!!!!! i had to pick him out, and give him a nice, warm bath, and dry him off well, before tucking him into a bed covering a hot wtr bottle.


----------



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

ha the remote and my wedding ring that was not so good lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

locojay said:


> I never dropped anything crazy into a tank but I once had a bamboo shrimp jump out of the tank and right past my head. Dumb thing scared the hell out of me. I had to pick him up off the carpet and put him back in.


 My Ghost Shrimp jumed out of my tank.....
i thought he was a little twig until that "twig" started hopping around.
:chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

My son has put talcum powder in the Betta's tanks, cordial (he said they looked thirsty, THEY LIVE IN [email protected]?! so where that logic came from I have no idea) and when I had my cat he used to fish in the community tank with his paw (claws out) and try to snag a fish. He managed to catch quite a few of my goldfish back in the day and fell in completely a few times too. As for stupid things I've dumped in my tank, nothing thank god! All my tanks have lids so there isn't much chance anything is going to be dropped in there and the lids have large shells silicone'd to the lids so I can pick them up a lot easier.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

A brass screw. I didn't do it though, my brother-in-law did. He was putting up a shelf over the tank and dropped two screws in and didn't tell me. I found them a week later when I did a gravel vac.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

my brother put my 2 male bettas together in my 10g community because they needed to swim..now i have 1 betta...


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

A large container of fry food. There's no netting out excess fry food. It's practically dust. I was so freaking mad at myself =)


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

light fixture


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

A snail. I saw it on a plant that I was putting in. I considered removing it then thought maybe it would be good to have... wrong. I kill every one that I see and that works out to be about 4 or 5 a day trying to get to the last one.


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I thought it was impossible when someone mentioned dropping their bird into a tank, but I was setting up a new 10 gallon this evening, and suddenly had a new "Parrot Fish" in the tank! My Myers Parrot went for a swim, and he was not a fan. Oh well.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Lets see... 

A Huge can of flake food... twice. 
Telephone
Soda
A pack of smokes


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 27, 2007)

Fish and water.......

now look where its got me!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Mine actually has a story, but I'll cut it short. Anyone who knows me knows that I'm addicted to intensive systems which use 2 micron spun filter cartridges. These are cleaned by soaking in 20 percent bleach for a few days and then dechlorinated and dried before returning to the filter. I switch them out 3-4 times a weeks on each system.

One night, I was in the planetcatfish chatroom (it's been a while back) and realized that I hadn't changed the cartridge for a bit. I gave the standard "brb smoke break" and ran for the fishroom. If you can't imagine the rush, imagine Fishnut2, Barbie, and myself chatting about how to spawn plecos. BTW, that was the actual type of conversation. Within 3 minutes, I was back at the computer and it normally takes 10 to change a filter.

About 4 hours later, it was time to shut off the lights and feed. Imagine my response when I opened the door and smelled the bleach come rolling out. I had just bleached a 240 gallon tap water system along with a dozen spawning colonies and over 1000 fry. It had taken me over 5 years to accumulate those colonies, and my tanks haven't been the same since.

Lesson learned,

Larry Vires


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

pleco_breeder said:


> Mine actually has a story, but I'll cut it short.
> "Story was here"
> Larry Vires


Ouch Larry, Sorry for your great loss! I think yours is the most horrific story so far.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok so I've defiantly done the light fixture drop, a couple of times. But I think the worst was when I was doing a water quality check, and without thinking about it dumped ammonia, ph and nitrate tests all back into the tank. Not sure how but no one died.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

giddy i did that once and no one died


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Um....let me see....nothing  Yet, that is....unless you count the fish and the ghost shrimp...


----------

